# winstrol suppression



## teethmans (Dec 6, 2004)

ive been running winstrol depot at 50mg a day and have been on it for about a week now and already i have noticed my testicles have shrunk. i thoght however that winstrol has no negative effects on the testicuar axis and im wondering why this happened espically within a week


----------



## ZECH (Dec 6, 2004)

Although there is no post-cycle aromatisation to cause negative feedback, (no need for anti estrogen)it is a mild androgen and can affect HPTA.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 6, 2004)

teethmans said:
			
		

> i thoght however that winstrol has no negative effects on the testicuar axis and im wondering why this happened espically within a week



EVERY steroid that you are going to come across for anabolic or androgenic properties does. You thought wrong. I also hope you are aware that it destroys your lipid profile.

Some people are more sensative to testicular atrophy than others.


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 6, 2004)

Ya, after my stent with M1T, I found out that I am pretty sensative to testicular atrophy.  I will run HCG during my cycle next time.


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> EVERY steroid that you are going to come across for anabolic or androgenic properties does. You thought wrong.



yup....if it doesn't effect the HPTA and cause negative feedback then it really isn't going to do much then is it...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 6, 2004)

Even anavar at 15mg a day hits pretty hard, even when people dont "feel it" a blood test will show different.

I am not particularly sensative to testicular atrophy when I was doing test only, when I touched tren and later deca it was a whole new ball-less-game.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 6, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, after my stent with M1T, I found out that I am pretty sensative to testicular atrophy. I will run HCG during my cycle next time.


 If i smell M1T my balls shrink...I agree with the HCG


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Dec 6, 2004)

I've been on test and deca for about a month now and my balls have not changed...and I have been unloading them at least twice a day (good ol' test sex drive). I assume I must not be prone to ball shrinkage.


----------



## Purdue Power (Dec 6, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> If i smell M1T my balls shrink...I agree with the HCG


Ya, I am done with M1T.  It was fun while it was legal, but not worth it anymore.


----------

